# Alternatives for pork belly



## smokeysooner

I'm not able to get any sizable pieces of pork belly where I live and have been looking for an alternative.

While cutting the back fat off of the top of a boston butt today, I came away feeling like that might be a suitable substitute for pork belly. 

Does anyone know if the fatback/upper portion of a boston butt would be a suitable replacement?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## stanjk

Type BB Bacon in the search bar. Uses shoulder instead of belly.


----------



## gunkle

Bear has a good step by step I think it's called buckboard bacon http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index#post_1149932


----------



## smokeysooner

Thanks guys!


----------

